# Thickening liquid soap BASE???



## SweetPeaHandmadeSoapCo (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi all. I am a CP gal but have had some requests for body washes and liquid soaps in some of my customers favorite scents. Since CP keeps me busy I thought I'd try a base. It's watery after 1/2-1 tsp fragrance and 1-2 drops colorant. I've seen the posts about thickening with salt but no luck. Figured since I was using a base I'm missing something. Any suggestions? I'm using the WSP clear base.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 11, 2015)

How much base did you use with the 1 1/2 tsp scent, 1-2 drops color -- a pound? An ounce????


----------



## SweetPeaHandmadeSoapCo (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry, 40 oz.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 11, 2015)

I gather it is this base: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/liquid-suspension-soap-base.aspx ???

WSP carries a clear melt-and-pour soap ... but only one liquid "soap" base. Actually the product is a non-soap synthetic detergent, so if you're customers are looking for REAL liquid soap, this is not the product to meet that expectation. 

You aren't overdosing the base with fragrance or colorant, but I suspect the fragrance, whether EO or FO, is causing the thinning. Always, always try a new EO or FO in a sample first to see how the mixture behaves before making up a large batch! 

Also, have you tried just the one scent? If so, it's time to try the other scents in samples of the base and see what they do. You may find some that are just fine, others will thicken the base, and still others will thin.


----------

